# Indian, St marys, Loramie and CJ Brown catfish anglers



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Catfish_Chaser and myself are looking at starting up a Lake catfish tourney trail that will fish 2 events at each of the 4 lakes above. 
Will be $50 per 2 man team (shore or boat)
5 fish limits,
At indian only, will allow Flatheads otherwise channels only. 
Early and late will be day tourneys and summer ones will be evening hrs.

If all goes well may include other lakes but for now trying to get a core group of guys built up. 

Open to suggestions at this point from those who may be fishing them. 
Anyone with thoughts or ideas please respond.

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Also looking at either 6 or 7 hr events and 100% payback from entry fees.

Salmonid


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think a youth division would be nice and be a little lower of a entry fee for the youth just my opinion.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope this all works out. My buddy and I would definitely try to fish them all. Been waiting for indian to finally have some regular cat tournaments plenty of cats in there. Sounds like it be a really good little circuit. Keep us posted hope there is enough interest.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in close to home.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishguy, we all agree a youth event would be great but until we have a handful of young ones start showing up regularly, we wont do it, but what we are doing is allowing 3 person teams as long as 1 of the entrants is under 16 ( still limited to 4 rods between the group and still same entry,) trying to encourage folks with kids to come teach them the finer points of conservation minded catfishing.

I agree we should be able to drum up some locals from the Indian lake crowd and hopefully get some of them to make the drive to Loramie and CJB. 

To start with each tourney will be an OPEN format with no club fees or points associated with them to encourage as many new teams as possible to fish, things may change down the road but for now, that's the plan. 

Salmonid


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Working on tournament rules, hoping to have them posted soon.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

depending on when and If my schedule allows it I'm in.

Larry


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in sounds like a good time I hope you get it up and running if you want or need any help let me know I work every other weekend so I'm sure I can make a few at least 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we might throw one together this fall but planning on making a go of it for next year. Again still working out some kinks on our end before we go 100% in still have to talk to some more people and such

Curtis are you still going to GLSM on the 17th? 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What the heck, it's been a while but I'd be in at least when availability calls for it. Maybe this would be the chance Mark to have the "club" atmosphere that we initially had w/ SWOCC a few years back.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep I'm planning on being at glsm the 17 th. im going to go up there this monday and try out a few things and I'm doing the tourney at cj sept 14 too 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

